
Show HN: DETA – An integrated scripting runtime - abdelhai
https://deta.sh/
======
abdelhai
Hello HN, developer here.

I built DETA to scratch my own itch. I like to create small scripts and tools
to automate my tasks but it felt awkward sharing them with my non-technical
colleagues.

Any feedback regarding the features is very welcome!

